# Statutory declaration - from U.S.A



## matrixneo (Jul 10, 2010)

For *statutory declaration* (Employer's HR policy prohibits them from issuing letters from company letter heads for the purpose of assisting in migration), would a *Notary* signature on plain-printed paper suffice or would it need *Attorney's* involvement here in the U.S.A?

Thanks


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

It needs to be on a legal Stamp Paper issued by an Attorney of Govt. of USA

Cheerio!
:ranger:



matrixneo said:


> For *statutory declaration* (Employer's HR policy prohibits them from issuing letters from company letter heads for the purpose of assisting in migration), would a *Notary* signature on plain-printed paper suffice or would it need *Attorney's* involvement here in the U.S.A?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## matrixneo (Jul 10, 2010)

navendum said:


> Hi,
> 
> It needs to be on a legal Stamp Paper issued by an Attorney of Govt. of USA
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response.
Attorney as in any lawyer or like a Attorney/Public prosecutor in India?

Thanks


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Attorney should be a lawyer.

:ranger:



matrixneo said:


> Thank you for the response.
> Attorney as in any lawyer or like a Attorney/Public prosecutor in India?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## matrixneo (Jul 10, 2010)

*legal stamp paper*



navendum said:


> Hi,
> 
> It needs to be on a *legal Stamp Paper* issued by an Attorney of Govt. of USA
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick response.
I called a local Attorney here in the US and he said that there is no *legal stamp paper* for affidavits in the US?!

Regards.


----------



## space_junk (Nov 2, 2010)

I thought they could be made before a notary, provided you follow the format. At least I hope that's how they work.
http://www.comlaw.gov.au/ComLaw/Legislation/LegislativeInstrumentCompilation1.nsf/0/D592788A82543FAFCA2570C300802412/$file/StatutoryDeclar1993WD02.pdf


----------



## ksss (Oct 28, 2011)

How did you end up doing it finally?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

There is no such thing as "stamp paper" in the United States. All you have to do is go into either a law office, or a bank - or any small business where even some business owners are qualified as "notary". Simply present your documents, have them sign and stamp it with their commission # and expiration date, etc, then pay them the $2 or small fee, and be on your merry way.


----------



## krantinelluri (Aug 28, 2012)

stormgal said:


> There is no such thing as "stamp paper" in the United States. All you have to do is go into either a law office, or a bank - or any small business where even some business owners are qualified as "notary". Simply present your documents, have them sign and stamp it with their commission # and expiration date, etc, then pay them the $2 or small fee, and be on your merry way.


I am about to kick start with my ACS assessment. Could you pls help me with my question?
Do we need to have our supervisor signing before the notary or simply getting notarized the supervisor's declaration on A4 paper?
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

krantinelluri said:


> I am about to kick start with my ACS assessment. Could you pls help me with my question?
> Do we need to have our supervisor signing before the notary or simply getting notarized the supervisor's declaration on A4 paper?
> Thanks in advance for your help.


All you need to do is walk-in to your local Bank. Most banks have 1-2 notaries available during regular business hours. They will do it for free. I got mine done from BOA (for free). 

Another option is to visit any UPS store, they will charge you anywhere from $2-10 / document depending upon your state. 

For your experience letter to be notarized, you have to take your supervisor to the bank, as the notary will check his ID and then verify his signature. This is what some Notaries in my state (FL) told me. You can't do it like the way you wrote above. i.e. Signed by supervisor before you go to Notary, unless the Notary is your close friend / relative.

Hope it helps ....


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

krantinelluri said:


> I am about to kick start with my ACS assessment. Could you pls help me with my question?
> Do we need to have our supervisor signing before the notary or simply getting notarized the supervisor's declaration on A4 paper?
> Thanks in advance for your help.



I am sorry, but I didn't see this! 

You don't have to get it notarized if the recommendation is on company letterhead. 

My company gave two letters: One from my direct supervisor, where he spoke about my duties; then another where the company through Human Resources gave a letter on company letterhead where they only mentioned my pay and dates of employment. For some reason, Human Resources had that letter notarized through the company's attorney, even though I didn't ask them to do that.


----------



## krantinelluri (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## krantinelluri (Aug 28, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> All you need to do is walk-in to your local Bank. Most banks have 1-2 notaries available during regular business hours. They will do it for free. I got mine done from BOA (for free).
> 
> Another option is to visit any UPS store, they will charge you anywhere from $2-10 / document depending upon your state.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the info


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

My ex-supervisor is in USA and I'm in Australia , how do I handle that situation? Can he still give me a reference ?


----------

